# Stadtkind stellt sich vor



## Stadtkind (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo und guten Tag,

schön Euch gefunden zu haben.

Habe schon viel hier gelesen und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die "Gartenteichologie" eine Wissenschaft für sich ist.

Wie mein Name schon sagt bin ich ein absolutes Stadtkind, welches mehr oder weniger wie die Jungfrau zum Kind zu einem "Pflegegarten" gekommen ist.
Besonders der Teich liegt mir sehr am Herzen, aber leider habe ich absolut keine Ahnung von Hege und Pflege.

Nun, als wir im Mai den Garten bekommen haben war alles ziemlich verwildert. Auch das Ringsrum am  Teich war heftig zugewuchert - gefällt uns ja sehr gut, aber ist das auch gut für das Gewässer und die Bewohner ?

Das Wasser selbst war tiefgrün und unser erster Weg führte zum Fachmann - Wasserwerte testen. Der hat uns gleich nahegelegt, der Teich abzulassen da die Werte mehr als schlecht waren.
Da wir aber keinen Wasseranschluss im Garten haben stand das außer Frage.

So, hier gelesen ohne Ende und angefangen zu "doktoren".

Da wir viiiiele Löcher gefunden haben, war dem entsprechend der Wasserstand ziemlich niedrig.
Also geflickt und Wasser anliefern lassen ( teure Angelegenheit) und teilweise mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt.
Als nächstes haben wir Pflanzen eingesetzt ( bisschen __ Wasserpest, Wassernuss,Seerose paar andere Schwimmpflanzen), waren keine drin ( nur am Ufer) soweit zu erkennen war.
Letzte und vorletzte Woche noch einiges an Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut, sowie __ Froschbiss.

Die Wasserwerte sind immer besser geworden und jetzt, soweit ich mich schlau gelesen habe, in Ordnung.

Das Wasser ist um einiges klarer als Ende Mai.

Ach ja, im Teich sind ca. 14 kleinere Fische. 2x Goldi, 2x Schubunkin oder so ähnlich 
paar __ Molche.

Das war´s erst mal im Groben- habe versucht mich kurz zu halten.

Nun meine Fragen an Euch:

Ich habe die Wasserpest und das Hornkraut verankert. Schadet nicht , oder ?

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Pflanzen die vom Teichrand in den Teich wachsen das Wasser rausziehen? Wir haben nämlich massiven Wasserschwund. Die Verdunstung scheint auch extrem zu sein.

Am Rand, auf der ersten Stufe haben sich jetzt die ganzen Algen abgesetzt wie kleine Wölkchen. Wir haben bis jetzt nur einen Selbstbaufilter, hab das alles letzt abgesaugt, aber scheinbar hat der Filter das alles wieder ausgespuckt. Will noch den Low Budget Filter von hier testen. Habt Ihr sonst eine Idee ?

Da wir der Garten nur temporär wegen schwerer Krankheit des Besitzers pflegen, wollen wir im Moment natürlich nicht Unmassen an Geld investieren und tun unser Bestes.

Ach ja, was geschieht mit den Pflanzen im Winter ? Hornkraut und Wasserpest winterfest ?

Sorry, wenn alles bisschen durcheinander ist, aber muss mich erstmal in die Materie einarbeiten und mein Kopf ist voll mit Fragen usw.

Werde jetzt versuchen ein paar Bilder hochzuladen und mich dann auf Eure Tipp, Ratschläge oder Fragen freuen.
Was können / müssen wir noch tun / sollten wir nicht tun ..... 


Liebe Grüße
Stadtkind

P.S. Teichmaße: Breiteste Stelle 3m; längste Stelle 5m; tiefste Stelle bei vollem Wasserstand etwa 1,40m.


Sorry, Bilder folgen, muss schnell weg , danke


----------



## lissbeth66 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Hallo Stadtkind,

schoen das Du hergefunden hast . Herzlich Willkommen,

Es waere toll ein paar Bilder Deines Teiches zu sehen . Bin schon ganz neugierig.

Bin selbst ziemlich neu aber 

__ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest sind Winterfest ...keine Sorge deswegen.

Deine restlichen Fragen beantworten sicherlich die Experten hier.

LG Karin


----------



## Stadtkind (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Vielen lieben Dank Karin.

Hab das mal versucht mit den Bildern einstellen.

LG


----------



## lissbeth66 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Na der sieht doch  ganz schoen aus. Ich mag natuerlich angelegte Teiche.



Du solltest nur schauen das die Folie verdeckt wird sonst leidet sie in der Sonne und wird Dir irgendwann aerger machen

Ist das Erde in Deinen Pflanzkoerben ? Das wuerde Dir zuviel Naehrstoffe in den Teich bringen. Das ist dann schonmal etwas was Deine Algen verursacht.

Bei Regen wird Dir sicherlich auch einiges vom Uferbereich in den Teich geschwemmt was wieder Naehrstoffe hineinbringt.

LG Karin


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Hallo Karin,

in den Pflanzkörben hab ich Sand bzw. Kies.
Werde wohl das "Drumrum" im Herbst richtig ausmisten.

LG


----------



## Ulli (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Hallo Stadtkind,

das sieht mit Stand 18.7. doch schon ganz gut aus.
Die Schwebalgen bekommst Du durch Nährstoffeintrag, auf den Bilder sieht es so aus, als ob bei Regen von der Erde ringsrum etwas eingespült werden kann, da würde ich mal kontrollieren, ob die Folie richtig liegt. Die Folie sieht mir auf den Bilder nicht so toll liegend aus, da kann durch Falten etc. auch Wasser ablaufen.

Pflanzen, die ihre Wurzeln in den Teich wachsen lassen, ziehen natürlich auch Wasser heraus, ob das dann so viel ist... kontrolliere mal, was an Wurzeln oder Pflanzenmatten von aussen in den Teich hängt und entferne es...

Ansonsten könntest Du die Stufen im Wasser bepflanzen, z.B. mit __ Papageienfeder oder Tausenblatt, Tannenwedel o.ä. die ziehen viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser. Falls viele Blätter von den Pflanzen ringsrum in den Teich fallen würde ich diese zurückschneiden, wie es eben noch gut aussieht.

So ganz klar wird es aber nur mit einer UVC-Lampe und einem Filter werden, fragt sich, ob man das haben möchte oder ein gewisses Maß an Algen akzeptabel ist. Etwas Geduld, bis die Pflänzchen wachsen braucht es natürlich auch noch. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Stadtkind (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Hallo Ulli,

danke für Deine Infos, sobald das Wetter besser wird und sich wieder Zeit findet werde ich einges davon beherzigen.

Tja, die Folie.
Also, der Teich wurde 1992 von den Gartenbesitzern gebaut und ich denke es wurde Nichts erneuert oder " renoviert".
Die letzten Jahre ist wohl auch nicht viel gemacht worden.

Unser Problem ist, dass wir nicht wissen wie lange wir den Garten nun nutzen können ( hängt von den weiteren Umständen des Ehepaars ab ) und deshalb können wir natürlich im Moment nicht Unsummen da reinstecken.

Werde jetzt versuchen den Pflanzen um den Teich ein bisschen Herr zu werden und dann im Herbst auslichten und am ganzen Rand wieder etwas mehr Ordnung reinbringen.

Werd auch weiterhin hier beobachten ob jemand Pflänzchen zu verschenken hat.

Wünsche Allen einen schönen Tag

LG Petra


----------



## Stadtkind (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Nun hat sich doch in den letzten 2 Monaten einiges getan.

In meinem Thread : "Wieviele Pflanzen kann ich setzen" und meinen Alben findet man den aktuellen Stand der Dinge.

Bin immer wieder froh hier lesen zu können.


----------



## Stadtkind (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Kleines Update :

Nachdem ich die größten Bedenken hatte, dass unsere Fische nicht durch den harten Winter gekommen sind tummelt die ganze Meute wieder munter umeinander. 

Im letzten Spätsommer hatten wir freudig 2 Babygoldies entdeckt und auch diese haben den Winter gut überstanden. "Leider" sind es aber nicht nur 2 sonder ca. 20 :shock , alle 3-5 cm groß. Das sind nun eindeutig zu viele Fische für unseren kleinen Teich und ich muss sehen wo ich den Nachwuchs gut unterbringen kann.

Wir haben bei unserem Fachgeschäft nachgefragt in Bezug auf Sonnenbarsch, dazu möchte ich aber in einem bestehenden Thread schreiben.

Langsam fängt es an um den Teich wieder zu sprießen und ich freue mich auf all "mein" Getier, das sich hoffentlich bald wieder einfindet.

Ach ja, wir hatten so ca. 15 __ Kröten, welche aber inzwischen schon abgewandert sind.
Und eine Eidechse durfte ich auch schon am Kinn kraulen 

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Teichsaison


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

Hallo Petra,

schön wieder von Dir zu hören!
Wann gibts denn die ersten Bilder?

Man darf gespannt sein 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Stadtkind stellt sich vor*

zuerst... @Daniel
Bilder gibt´s erst wenn ich nicht mehr so eine üble Algenbrühe habe - also nie 


ansonsten...
wie gesagt, immernoch üble Brühe. Ich würde ja wirklich gerne den Teich auspumpen und überflüssigen Schmodder rausholen, aber das scheitert an einigen Punkten.

1. Es ist nie die richtige Zeit. ( Im Moment tummeln sich die Kaulquappen, die __ Libellen schlüpfen...
2. Haben wir im Garten keinen Wasseranschluss und ich hätte Probleme den Teich wieder
voll zu bekommen.
3. Möchte ich eigentlich das Getier nicht so stören und so stark eingreifen.

Also habe ich mir folgendes gedacht. Ich warte jetzt bis die Quappen "fertig" sind. das dauert ja noch ne ganze Weile. Wenn bis dahin das Wasser nicht besser ist werd ich
es in ein Schwimmbecken pumpen- nicht alles, aber zumindest soviel, dass ich sehe was eigentlich im Teich los ist. Anschließend schonend notwendigen Schmodder entfernen und das Wasser wieder reinpumpen.Dann mit so etwa 1-2000 l Frischwasser auffüllen.( Welches
ich dann wohl mit Fässern von der 500m entfernten Wasserzapfstelle ankarren muss  .
*Was meint Ihr ? Ist das ne Möglichkeit ? Sinnvoll ?*

Wir hatten von Gestern auf Heute ca. 2 cm Wasserverlust. Dachte erst - als es so warm war - das wäre der Verdunstung zuzuschreiben, aber da der Pegel so immer ziemlich auf gleicher Höhe blieb hab ich heute gesucht und ein ziemlich großes Loch gefunden. War zwar
von den Gartenbesitzern irgendwann mal geflickt worden, aber nicht mehr dicht. Nun hoffe ich, dass es das Einzige ist und endlich mal der Wasserspiegel ordentlich steigen kann.

Und hier noch zwei Bildchen. In unsere TeichWG ist eine __ Ringelnatter eingezogen. ( Nun kann ich mir auch den rasanten Kaulquappenschwund erklären. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Jungfische nicht mehr so zahlreich sind.

Beim Stichwort Jungfische fällt mir noch ein ...hatte ich schon erzählt, dass ich einen Sonnenbarsch eingesetzt habe ? Nun ja, es geht ihm gut und er spielt Macho ohne Ende.
Ich hatte - vorerst nur so provisorisch- einen Fischturm aufgestellt. Den hat er besetzt und wehe es wagt sich ein Molch oder Goldi rein, die werden sofort vertrieben. Er duldet nur Quappen. ganz schön ego der Typ 

Ok, sorry, viel geschrieben, aber vielleicht ja interessant für den Einen oder Anderen.

Jetzt noch die Bilder. Sind leider unscharf weil ich so überrascht war und das psssierliche Tierchen als "wir uns " bemerkten reißaus nahm.( Das Erste ist ein Suchbild  )
P.S. Man beachte NICHT die Algensuppe.


good night & Schönes Wochenende


----------

